# Service Engine Light Flashing!



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

I just started my car up and the service engine light came on flashing, then sat there steadily, then began flashing again, and continues to do this. The car has also began to run roughly.

My friends and I just dropped the car an inch and a half and flipped my air box, cant imagine what could be causing this, anyone have a clue? I've tried adjusting my air intake control valve screw to see if I cant smoothen the engine operation out but it doesnt seem to help and the light remains on. when I place my hand infront of my exhaust pipe its making a pop sound, and seems to be vibrating pretty heavily as well.

Also my front right passenger wheel well is making a squeaking clicking noise, my friends said it was the spring setting into the new position, but it stopped doing it a couple of days ago and now its doing it again.

Anyone have any idea what could be causing this before I bring the car in to a nissan repair shop?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

The service engine light flashing, that usually happens when you check codes on your ecu. Is it still doing it? And if so what are the sequince that it is flashing. It might be telling you something..lol


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

it only starts flashing when i drive it past like 30 mph. the exhaust is sounding wierd its like smooth one minute and then it gets rough for a few and drops out, im wondering if a plug or two went bad...

when it flashes it just blinks on and off about every second evenly.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

NissanTuner said:


> *Anyone have any idea what could be causing this before I bring the car in to a nissan repair shop? *


only if you wanna get ripped  

but really, it sounds like engine misfire. if you or a friend knows how to check the flashing code of the ecu then u could figure it out. Otherwise take it to a good repair shop, cause the nissan shops will charge u so much just to look at the car unless you know somone.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Ill do it this week end, but if you just cant wait here's a link. Its pretty damn easy. 
http://www.sentra.net/tech/ecu.php?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

It wont flash the codes while driving. It will only do it in ACC mode. 

Have you messed with the ECU before?? 

if you have then you didnt turn the screw back all the way. Turn the ignition on to ACC and then turn the screw until the Check engine light is on. Now try and start up your car again.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Sigh after starting my car this morning it was running like absolute shit, it wouldnt accelerate for crap (we're talking 0-60 in maybe 60 seconds after the engine warmed up). I bit the bullet and took it in to RaVer motorsports here in town (Nissan specialized performance shop), hopefuly ill know whats up by this evening/early tomorrow and have the car back by friday (Hopefully).


----------

